# Tivo series 2 question



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a series 2 with lifetime subscription that I would like to sell but I have no idea what I should be asking for it. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ziggy86 said:


> series 2 with lifetime subscription that I would like to sell


Do an advanced search on eBay with keywords "tivo series 2 lifetime" and checkmark "completed listings" to get an idea of what others have recently sold for. You may be more satisfied gifting the Series 2 to an appreciative friend or relative who can handle the IR-emitter setup.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is it a dual tuner or single tuner?

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Ziggy86 said:


> I have a series 2 with lifetime subscription that I would like to sell but I have no idea what I should be asking for it. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steven


Is it the anchor unit for your Multi-Set Discount?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

It is fairly hard to sell one locally except if you sell it for about half the ebay price, or your very lucky. So your choice is to sell it on this forum or ebay.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You can google

site:craigslist.org tivo

and use the tools to look at say the last month in chronological order to see what people in various cities are asking, although whether the actually get it isn't revealed.


----------

